# A UTI without pain?



## Solimar (Nov 15, 2007)

I am miserable. I have a bunch of urinary urgency, get up every couple of minutes, and release very little urine. I don't have any pain AT ALL, no burning or anything, so it may not be an infection, I guess. I can't call the doctor now, I get no service in this end of the building, but do you even think it is possible to have a UTI and not experience pain?


----------



## superlizability (Nov 15, 2007)

i've met someone who said she didn't know they had an UTI (she happened to be tested for something else) and found out she had it so I guess you can get it all different ways but I can't imagine it without the pain


----------



## Thais (Nov 15, 2007)

The answer is, yes it can be.


----------



## Lia (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup

Not always the symptoms are the same (if they were, being a doctor would be easy)


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a bladder infection once, and didn't even know it! I happened to go in to the ER for something else, and that's how I found out. My sister didn't know she had a UTI half the time she had one either.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 15, 2007)

That's the way mine are, and that's exactly how I notice I have one. By the urge to pee all the freakin time and then barely anything comes out!


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Dr. Thais already answered, but yes.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 15, 2007)

I had minor irritation once and it went away so I thought I didnt have one. A few days later I was peeing blood, it had gotten so bad. Went right away though with antibiotics


----------



## Nox (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep indeed it can be without pain, and I think for many women at the beginning stages, that is how it begins. This has certainly been the case in my experience.


----------



## Thais (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a bladder infection once, and didn't even know it! I happened to go in to the ER for something else, and that's how I found out. My sister didn't know she had a UTI half the time she had one either. If you haVE NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever, it is not an UTI.... It is called asymptomatic bacteriuria. Asymptomatic bacteriuria does not require treatment unless the patient is either pregnant or will undergo manipulation of the urologic tract, like a cystoscopy etc.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

gee it sounds very confusing






Solimar hopefully it will go away quickly, I hate that needing to pee feeling


----------



## Solimar (Nov 16, 2007)

I took some Azo, and feel better. My fiance is force feeding me cranberry juice. Thanks for the replies! Never had a UTI without pain, but the urgency, dark, cloudy urine is there...ugh =P TMI.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

Ugh, I HATE those.


----------



## Prec Gui (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes. 

I went to a clinic for Medical exam and from nowhere, the result showed that I have a UTI although I feel really good before I took the med that doctor's prescribed me and I feel a bit of dizzy.. 

But overall, no pain to me..


----------

